# Are we just smarter animals faking morality because we wear clothes?



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

I think this is an interesting thought someone else commented on.. To those in the other thread, that I unintentionally derailed, I apologise. So I will continue here answering comments from there for now on. Again Icm very sorry.

Moving on....

But what are we really? Do the random thoughts we have while stoned define our true self which only comes out without the filter society places on us to act a certain way?

That's the real reason marijuana is banned. It makes us question why we do things, but at the same time leaves us unmotivated to act upon them. But the man is afraid one day some motivated stoner might come along and wreck havok on our society.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 20, 2018)

Hmmmm....
What makes you think that things like empathy and morality are exclusive to humanity?
Just a thought.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Hmmmm....
> What makes you think that things like empathy and morality are exclusive to humanity?
> Just a thought.


There are videos of wild animals helping, even saving, other animals lives. As well
as there are several species of animals that mate for life.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Hmmmm....
> What makes you think that things like empathy and morality are exclusive to humanity?
> Just a thought.


Animals have it to a certain degree, but all evidence points to them not truly understaning their true mortality. That makes us unique. How much of our so called morality is only from perceived superiority? Would how we treat each other change if say an alien came breeding us as their food the same we do to animals?

Shows like Star Trek get into that question, and most assume we magically become united for the common good forgetting all the petty bullshit we currently have. Or does that pettyness define what we as humans really are, and will never change?

While the show Alien Nation assumes those on the alien ship would consider those who were put in the position of waste disposal had to resort to cannibalism and even when freed, are still despised.

If animals could talk like in Narnia, would we still eat them like the giants, or be disgusted like the children?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> There are videos of wild animals helping, even saving, other animals lives. As well
> as there are several species of animals that mate for life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> There are videos of wild animals helping, even saving, other animals lives. As well
> as there are several species of animals that mate for life.


Science argues those mechanisms come from.different means.

"Peterson proposes a functional definition of morality: ‘The function of morality, or the moral organ, is to negotiate the inherent serious conflict between self and others', he claims. But humans and animals negotiate ‘conflict' by fundamentally different means."

But they then double speak our uniqueness agrees with creationists.

"Many scientists reject any notion that human beings have abilities that are profoundly different from other animals. To do so, they fear, will give ammunition to creationists and spiritualists."

All the while also we are the only animal who doesn't get their "morality" through genetic instincts and we must learn morality, and our real instinct is to act out of self preservation like George from Seinfeld did trampling over kids.

"Human beings, unlike other animals, are able to reflect on and make judgements about our own and others' actions, and as a result we are able to make considered moral choices.

We are not born with this ability. As the developmental psychologist Jean Piaget showed, children progress from a very limited understanding of morality to a more sophisticated understanding."

How many of us would push a button to save several lives, and be personally responsible for redirecting a train to kill one who would've not died without your interference of "the good of the many outweights the needs of the few?"

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/reclaiming-childhood/201106/only-humans-have-morality-not-animals


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> There are videos of wild animals helping, even saving, other animals lives. As well
> as there are several species of animals that mate for life.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 20, 2018)

Reported the op for not having a dick like Jesus.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2018)

Morals are a decision, animals can make decisions. Humans are the dumbest fucken animals alive.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I think this is an interesting thought someone else commented on.. To those in the other thread, that I unintentionally derailed, I apologise. So I will continue here answering comments from there for now on. Again Icm very sorry.
> 
> Moving on....
> 
> ...


This isnt a good thread and you should feel bad for making it


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2018)

#morals


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Animals have it to a certain degree, but all evidence points to them not truly understaning their true mortality. That makes us unique. How much of our so called morality is only from perceived superiority? Would how we treat each other change if say an alien came breeding us as their food the same we do to animals?
> 
> Shows like Star Trek get into that question, and most assume we magically become united for the common good forgetting all the petty bullshit we currently have. Or does that pettyness define what we as humans really are, and will never change?
> 
> ...


Did the OP really just cite Star Trek, Alien Nation and Narnia to back up his human-centered assumption that people aren't animals and ignorance of studies that show animals demonstrate traits such as a sense of fairness and inequity?

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/wolves-and-dogs-both-have-sense-fairness-180963638/

also, his talk of magic and fairy tales reminds me that he believes in creationism.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2018)

I despise homicidal vegans


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Morals are a decision, animals can make decisions. Humans are the dumbest fucken animals alive.


That may be true but animals can be rude, crude, cruel, socially unacceptable and mean.

.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2018)

He was an antivaxxer


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Did the OP really just cite Star Trek, Alien Nation and Narnia to back up his human-centered assumption that people aren't animals and ignorance of studies that show animals demonstrate traits such as a sense of fairness and inequity?
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/wolves-and-dogs-both-have-sense-fairness-180963638/
> 
> also, his talk of magic and fairy tales reminds me that he believes in creationism.


I'm a vegan. Animals are more moral than humans, only looking to survive. All we have is an apparent superiority that we made up. We're polluting the planet and using up resources that the Earth can no longer recover from.

Jesus Christ is a trap upon lazy dipshits who think saying they can repent and magically no longer need to work through their accumulated karma. 

Creationism is a made up lie, it's an illusion of our perception keeping us stuck in the cycles of rebirth which seem to go on forever.

For your mocking, and arrogance assuming you know what I believe, enjoy coming back as the dog in your avatar.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 20, 2018)

I want to come back as a porcupine.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He was an antivaxxer


I'm not an antivaxxer. Also you say that as if it were some sort of insult. Actually I appreciate you getting vaccines and ruining your immune system, while I enjoy the herd immunity you provided. Thank you!


----------



## wompaa (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I think this is an interesting thought someone else commented on.. To those in the other thread, that I unintentionally derailed, I apologise. So I will continue here answering comments from there for now on. Again Icm very sorry.
> 
> Moving on....
> 
> ...


We are microbes evolved to do this and talk, communication probley our best achievment as a microbman, like a caveman but less, you see earth is where it's at and it's where we end up as plamt food ... strange but true, eaten by what we 1st came.

you know you get predatory microbes ... spmething to think about.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 20, 2018)

Don't smoke meff.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

I named a cow Vegan, now my freezer is full of vegan steaks and hamburger. 

You are what you eat so I guess I'm vegan too.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I named a cow Vegan, now my freezer is full of vegan steaks and hamburger.
> 
> You are what you eat so I guess I'm vegan too.


Do what you like, all that happens is more karma to work out once you finally wake up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I named a cow Vegan, now my freezer is full of vegan steaks and hamburger.
> 
> You are what you eat so I guess I'm vegan too.





Buddha2525 said:


> Do what you like, all that happens is more karma to work out once you finally wake up.


Lol X 2


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I'm a vegan. Animals are more moral than humans, only looking to survive. All we have is an apparent superiority that we made up. We're polluting the planet and using up resources that the Earth can no longer recover from.
> 
> Jesus Christ is a trap upon lazy dipshits who think saying they can repent and magically no longer need to work through their accumulated karma.
> 
> ...


People are simply animals with a few special abilities. Of course, evolution is another of the many facts that Canna Sylvan/Buddha2525 deny but in the interest of keeping this thread real, I'll just add some facts for her to deny.

The Genus, Homo, was, early on, comprised of vegetarians and omnivores. The omnivore branch thrived and learned how to cook meat long before the species Homo Sapiens Sapiens arrived, something like a million years ago. The vegetarian species on our branch on the tree of life died out. Just saying that mankind tried vegetarianism before and it didn't work out all that well.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 20, 2018)

I like karma popcorn.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> People are simply animals with a few special abilities. Of course, evolution is another of the many facts that Canna Sylvan/Buddha2525 deny but in the interest of keeping this thread real, I'll just add some facts for her to deny.
> 
> The Genus, Homo, was, early on, comprised of vegetarians and omnivores. The omnivore branch thrived and learned how to cook meat long before the species Homo Sapiens Sapiens arrived, something like a million years ago. The vegetarian species on our branch on the tree of life died out. Just saying that mankind tried vegetarianism before and it didn't work out all that well.


I don't deny evolution but how it happened was purpose driven, not some random series of chemical reactions (abiogenesis) which then lead to random pairings(natural selection).

There's a collective intelligence, not god, who all worked together, who Buddhists call Bohdissvata who willingly choose to live in the cycles of rebirth, which science calls swarm intelligence, until all who wish to be free.

The fact is meat is no longer needed and only results in needless death, and is mostly done as pleasure, rather than survival.

Carbohydrates, protein, and fat are exactly the same whether they come from plants or animals. The only difference is how densely packed they are. Everything else from meat can be gotten from natural sources which include vitamins, minerals, and hormones, either from plants or manufactured by bacteria.

A whole food plant diet done correctly is almost impossible to get fat on, and doesn't lead to heart disease from too much cholesterol, nor diabetes, which most Americans now suffer.

So go ahead eat your meat, processed sugary twinkies, and chemical poisioned foods, then die a from amputated limbs caused by diabetes, a stroke or heart attack from clogged arteries, or cancer from preservatives and pesticides. That's your choice, but then don't bitch about how the evil white man did that to you, when the choice was all yours.

But in nature animals don't have that problem. We became the animals problem, who will once again thrive aftter we eventually exploit each other to extinction.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> There's a collective intelligence, not god, who all worked together, who Buddhists call Bohdissvata who willingly choose to live in the cycles of rebirth, which science calls swarm intelligence, until all who wish to be free.


Similar to this?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Similar to this?


More like protozoa or fungus.

"In its usual animal hosts, _T. gondii_ plays a literal cat-and-mouse game. Mice infected with the parasite lose their fear of the smell of cat urine. The parasite actually changes the brain so that the cat-pee smell becomes sexy to mice, prompting them to get close to their adversaries. This works out well for the parasite, which needs to get to a cat intestine to reproduce.

It's unclear whether the parasite's mind-control techniques have any effect on infected humans."

Candida is a fungal infection which thrives on sugar. If you attempt to kill Candida their dying spores cause a toxic reaction which goes away once you eat more sugar, the Candida colony then removes their toxins, making you feel better again. Your brain chemistry is therefore altered and a symbiotic relationship is made between your brain and billions on Candida spores.

Even though each single spore or protozoa have no intelligence alone, when billions of them infest your body they act as a collective, altering the way you think.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

Veganism is a cult, thinking they're right in the same way while dismissing everything around them. The world wouldn't survive living off plants alone. It's a trend that only first world idiots believe are true. We are animals that feed off other animals the way nature has always intended. Only difference is we use fire to cook our food. Even herbivores eat meat for protein in nature now and then.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

More like this?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Veganism is a cult, thinking they're right in the same way while dismissing everything around them. The world wouldn't survive living off plants alone. It's a trend that only first world idiots believe are true. We are animals that feed off other animals the way nature has always intended. Only difference is we use fire to cook our food. Even herbivores eat meat for protein in nature now and then.


Meat from factory farming releases cortisol and adrenaline into the meat. This is why many who transition from being a meat eater to a plant based diet become calmer people. 

Many who practice yoga will tell you after eating meat, getting to a transcended state of hyper-awareness becomes more difficult, especially with kriya yoga.

Eventually after enough practice, you enter a state of being where you produce your own endo-cannabinoids like anandamide, and are in a perpetually stoned state. 

But unlike with marijuana the heightened awareness, feelings of bliss, and contentment aren't clouded by the psychodelic nature which comes from a foreign substance.

I don't even need to use marijuana anymore to feel the same effects. It's just a different feeling I use once in a while to force demons in my head, and fight the false connections I've created over a lifetime of not living the way I could've.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Meat from factory farming releases cortisol and adrenaline into the meat. This is why many who transition from being a meat eater to a plant based diet become calmer people.
> 
> Many who practice yoga will tell you after eating meat, getting to a transcended state of hyper-awareness becomes more difficult, especially with kriya yoga.
> 
> ...


I've rarely ever eaten factory farmed meat as I raise my own, and I can guarantee I'm more in touch with nature and my surrounding than anyone you'll ever meet. Happiness and serenity come from within, and I'm not talking about your stomach.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I don't deny evolution but how it happened was purpose driven, not some random series of chemical reactions (abiogenesis) which then lead to random pairings(natural selection).


Is veganshit the same as bullshit?

I'm thinking yeah, but what do I know?
I just ate a chopped sirloin burger.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I don't deny evolution but how it happened was purpose driven, not some random series of chemical reactions (abiogenesis) which then lead to random pairings(natural selection).
> 
> There's a collective intelligence, not god, who all worked together, who Buddhists call Bohdissvata who willingly choose to live in the cycles of rebirth, which science calls swarm intelligence, until all who wish to be free.
> 
> ...


Bullshit on the eating of meat is not needed. It is needed. I used to think that going the way of a vegetarian was the way to be healthy. It's not. We evolved to eat a combination of meat and vegetables.

No carbohydrates. Just meat, fat and various vegetables and a few fruits. Mainly meat, fat and veggies. That diet will reverse a lot of illness. 

Why do you say it is immoral to eat meat? Some animals eat nothing but meat. Is that wrong? No. It's not. Why should it be wrong for humans. Sure we can live without meat but we evolved to eat meat. The different types of teeth we have are one example. Certian teeth are specific to eating meat.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Bullshit on the eating of meat is not needed. It is needed. I used to think that going the way of a vegetarian was the way to be healthy. It's not. We evolved to eat a combination of meat and vegetables.
> 
> No carbohydrates. Just meat, fat and various vegetables and a few fruits. Mainly meat, fat and veggies. That diet will reverse a lot of illness.
> 
> Why do you say it is immoral to eat meat? Some animals eat nothing but meat. Is that wrong? No. It's not. Why should it be wrong for humans. Sure we can live without meat but we evolved to eat meat. The different types of teeth we have are one example. Certian teeth are specific to eating meat.


Bzzz. Try again.

"Vegetarian animals ranging from gorillas to water deer, she reports, have bigger, sharper canines than we do; our canines aren't specially meant for processing meat. What we lack dentally is more important, in fact, than what we have. Gently open a (calm) dog's jaw, and there at the back will be the carnassial teeth, "blade-like and sharp and perfect for slicing meat." Lions and tigers, racoons and house cats — all carnivores — have them too. We don't"

https://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2016/05/19/478645426/humans-are-meathooked-but-not-designed-for-meat-eating


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Bzzz. Try again.
> 
> "Vegetarian animals ranging from gorillas to water deer, she reports, have bigger, sharper canines than we do; our canines aren't specially meant for processing meat. What we lack dentally is more important, in fact, than what we have. Gently open a (calm) dog's jaw, and there at the back will be the carnassial teeth, "blade-like and sharp and perfect for slicing meat." Lions and tigers, racoons and house cats — all carnivores — have them too. We don't"
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2016/05/19/478645426/humans-are-meathooked-but-not-designed-for-meat-eating


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I despise homicidal vegans


After much consideration I decided I have to give strawberry homicidal vegans a pass. I visited my son in Venice today and after some superlative BBQ we walked over to Salt & Straw a, frou frou chi chi, ice cream place. I eschewed all the politically correct flavors and got chocolate. My son got organic vegan roasted strawberry and coconut ice cream. Probably the best tasting ice cream I've ever had. The roasted strawberries just exploded with flavor.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> After much consideration I decided I have to give strawberry homicidal vegans a pass. I visited my son in Venice today and after some superlative BBQ we walked over to Salt & Straw a, frou frou chi chi, ice cream place. I eschewed all the politically correct flavors and got chocolate. My son got organic vegan roasted strawberry and coconut ice cream. Probably the best tasting ice cream I've ever had. The roasted strawberries just exploded with flavor.


Sounds like I need to send you some grass fed organic brisket. You'll forget all about those strawberries.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4218969


We can choose to he like our violent chimpanzee cousins or our more gentle gorilla brothers.

"Gorillas are Herbivores and snack on termites, ants, and termite larvae but gorillas DO NOT eat meat or the flesh of other animals.

Some believe that humans are essentially ‘Starchivores’."

https://www.arespectfullife.com/2017/06/07/gorillas-eat-meat/


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Sounds like I need to send you some grass fed organic brisket. You'll forget all about those strawberries.


I keep envisioning the lighting scheme for one of those calf huts! It could be very comfortable low maintenance too.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> We can choose to he like our violent chimpanzee cousins or our more gentle gorilla brothers.
> 
> "Gorillas are Herbivores and snack on termites, ants, and termite larvae but gorillas DO NOT eat meat or the flesh of other animals.
> 
> ...


Cherry pick all the info you want to suit your messed up infatuation. Truth of the matter is we are omnivores through and through.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Cherry pick all the info you want to suit your messed up infatuation. Truth of the matter is we are omnivores through and through.


Then why do 100% herbivores like we do get cholesterol problems from even moderate amounts of meat consumption, but true omnivores like raccoons and bears on a strict meat only don't? Why can true omnivores all eat raw meat and never worry about getting sick, but all herbivores can eat significant to moderate amounts of meat only when cooked?

No matter how much you deny, meat is primarily about pleasure. 

"Not only is excessive protein consumption linked to a dramatic rise in cancer mortality, but middle-aged people who eat lots of proteins from animal sources — including meat, milk and cheese — are also more susceptible to early death in general, revealed the study published today in _Cell Metabolism_. Protein-lovers were 74 percent more likely to die of any cause within the study period than their more low-protein counterparts. They were also several times more likely to die of diabetes."

“The majority of Americans are eating about twice as much proteins as they should, and it seems that the best change would be to lower the daily intake of all proteins but especially animal-derived proteins,” Longo said. “But don’t get extreme in cutting out protein; you can go from protected to malnourished very quickly.”

https://news.usc.edu/59199/meat-and-cheese-may-be-as-bad-for-you-as-smoking/


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Sounds like I need to send you some grass fed organic brisket. You'll forget all about those strawberries.


But both would be best.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I don't deny evolution but how it happened was purpose driven, not some random series of chemical reactions (abiogenesis) which then lead to random pairings(natural selection).
> 
> There's a collective intelligence, not god, who all worked together, who Buddhists call Bohdissvata who willingly choose to live in the cycles of rebirth, which science calls swarm intelligence, until all who wish to be free.
> 
> ...


Creationist. Exactly what you denied one or two posts back.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Then why do 100% herbivores like we do get cholesterol problems from even moderate amounts of meat consumption, but true omnivores like raccoons and bears on a strict meat only don't? Why can true omnivores all eat raw meat and never worry about getting sick, but all herbivores can eat significant to moderate amounts of meat only when cooked?
> 
> No matter how much you deny, meat is primarily about pleasure.
> 
> ...


Sugar and preservatives, not meat itself. That's the issue now a days. Our bodies aren't meant to process so much but I guess that science is beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Sugar and preservatives, not meat itself. That's the issue now a days. Our bodies aren't meant to process so much but I guess that science is beyond your comprehension.


Meat wasn't what made humans great, our exceptional foraging skills did. If meat is so great, why do herbivores like us live so long, but all carnivores live much less? Human population didn't explode due to hunting, but only after we developed agricultural to make foraging a field that much easier.

Humans also got preoccupied with psychodelics(psilocybin Stoned Ape Theory) which expanded the brain enough to produce our complex language as a means to explain our experience. 

Not one carnivore has our mental prowess. If carnivorism was the key, several species who came along way before would've hunted us to extinction.

I eat about 80% carbs and completely reversed my diabetes. Currently my A1C level is 5.4, fasting is 77 and random of 155.. Down from 6.8 A1C, 135 fasting and random over 240. In under 6 months. I did that from reading medical books on how metabolism works, not cutting carbs and calorie restriction like my doctor suggested.

I science a lot, but I'm willing to read all perspectives too.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

I thought we wear clothes due to our lack of morality.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Meat wasn't what made humans great, our exceptional foraging skills did. If meat is so great, why do herbivores like us live so long, but all carnivores live much less? Human population didn't explode due to hunting, but only after we developed agricultural to make foraging a field that much easier.
> 
> Humans also got preoccupied with psychodelics(psilocybin Stoned Ape Theory) which expanded the brain enough to produce our complex language as a means to explain our experience.
> 
> ...


 logical fallacy
argument from consequences
F


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I eat about 80% carbs and completely reversed my diabetes. Currently my A1C level is 5.4, fasting is 77 and random of 155.. Down from 6.8 A1C, 135 fasting and random over 240. In under 6 months. I did that from reading medical books on how metabolism works, not cutting carbs and calorie restriction like my doctor suggested.
> 
> I science a lot, but I'm willing to read all perspectives too.


I would like to hear more about it. Kindly elaborate on your findings. I once saw a video in which some doctor said, in short, if you do sudden workout like burst, your body's metabolism jump to a higher gear and remain there for like two days. I think 10 to 15 minutes work out. Haven't looked into it for a while. What do u say


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> I thought we wear clothes due to our lack of morality.


That's what the scam book known as the holy bible claims, which is a parasitic religion that plagarizes Egyptian, Babylonian, Zoroastrian, and Vedic concepts and parables that humans came up with hundreds to thousands of years prior.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> I would like to hear more about it. Kindly elaborate on your findings. I once saw a video in which some doctor said, in short, if you do sudden workout like burst, your body's metabolism jump to a higher gear and remain there for like two days. I think 10 to 15 minutes work out. Haven't looked into it for a while. What do u say


I don't know about that. Burst just wore me out. What's more important is consistently working out.

Start out slow, even if it's only 5 minutes everyday on a stationary bike. The key is making physical activity a habit. Then slowly work your way to the maximum minimum of 45 minutes of any type of high intensity low impact cardio on the highest resistance like I do. Swimming is the best, but I just don't have the access.

It's not really that hard. You get to the point you can even write posts while what doesn't even feel like working out.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> That's what the scam book known as the holy bible claims, which is a parasitic religion that plagarizes Egyptian, Babylonian, Zoroastrian, and Vedic concepts and parables that humans came up with hundreds to thousands of years prior.


So, then why do the Muslims insist on covering up?


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

W


Buddha2525 said:


> I don't know about that. Burst just wore me out. What's more important is consistently working out.
> 
> Start out slow, even if it's only 5 minutes everyday on a stationary bike. The key is making physical activity a habit. Then slowly work your way to the maximum minimum of 45 minutes of any type of high intensity low impact cardio on the highest resistance like I do. Swimming is the best, but I just don't have the access.
> 
> It's not really that hard. You get to the point you can even write posts while what doesn't even feel like working out.


Well that i have tried and it works and is like 12/12 light the normal way to go. What that doc said that appealed me but never tried it, i mean how do i know that my metabolism stayed up for two days, But if we think of it this way, somewhere it makes sense, A cold start engine. Warm it up for 5 minutes. And shut it off. The whole thing will cool down slowly maybe in 6 to 10 hours.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, then why do the Muslims insist on covering up?


Because they're an Abrahamic religion too!


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok, religion. Its just a virtual police


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> W
> 
> Well that i have tried and it works and is like 12/12 light the normal way to go. What that doc said that appealed me but never tried it, i mean how do i know that my metabolism stayed up for two days, But if we think of it this way, somewhere it makes sense, A cold start engine. Warm it up for 5 minutes. And shut it off. The whole thing will cool down slowly maybe in 6 to 10 hours.


The only way to know is by testing your glucose response. The longer it takes to get below 100, the mote your metabolism is dysfunctional.

Exercise and not eating the wrong carbs in a little over 1 hour I'm back under 100. Bananas are a good food to test with. They contain lots of complex sugar and plenty of fiber, with a moderate amount of pectin.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

if 100% of humans, were to be bad, introducing a religion will reduce that number to less than half. That fear of GOD, 
the you add a police department for those who think hey, last time i robbed that, no god showed up to punish. Lets do it again. until they get caught by the police. Some humans will just wont do bad, because they will fear the consequence. Its like there was another Einstein before the real one, and he thought of this idea, it was so easy, and it also answers everything. Who made humans...god, who made stars....god who made planets and sky.... god. Whoever that was, who came up with this idea, was a genius. You all do it with your kids, when they dont obey, u say hey there is a monster under the bed, or in the closet, if you don't sleep, hees gonna come out. If u sleep, he will just go away. 
Now thats the easy way. But also its just not that simple. The variations happened over time, Religion doesn't just keeps most people away from bad things, thats how it started. But now it serves global politics, it shapes economies, it starts wars, and what not. and there you will find evolution.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> Ok, religion. Its just a virtual police


If that's what you feel, you're doing it wrong. Religion should only be used as a tool for realizing complete self actualization. The moment you feel the need to pressure others or you feel pressured, run away fast.

My religion works for me. If you don't want to, that's your choice. But if you're feeling lost and want some advice, I'll help in any way I can.

Religion doesn't work if you don't think it works. That's how pretty much anything works.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> If that's what you feel, you're doing it wrong. Religion should only be used as a tool for realizing complete self actualization. The moment you feel the need to pressure others or you feel pressured, run away fast.
> 
> My religion works for me. If you don't want to, that's your choice. But if you're feeling lost and want some advice, I'll help in any way I can.
> 
> Religion doesn't work if you don't think it works. That's how pretty much anything works.


Well thats the thing. EVERY RELIGION WORKS. thats the juice, the exact point. I lived and worked with Muslims, Christins, Indians, and so many others, in UK, during my studies. And gues what, they pray and it gets answered. 
But here is the thing. Every religion says its right, others are wrong. Its GOD is true GOD, others are wrong, yet it works for all of them. You see the contradiction?


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> if 100% of humans, were to be bad, introducing a religion will reduce that number to less than half. That fear of GOD,
> the you add a police department for those who think hey, last time i robbed that, no god showed up to punish. Lets do it again. until they get caught by the police. Some humans will just wont do bad, because they will fear the consequence. Its like there was another Einstein before the real one, and he thought of this idea, it was so easy, and it also answers everything. Who made humans...god, who made stars....god who made planets and sky.... god. Whoever that was, who came up with this idea, was a genius. You all do it with your kids, when they dont obey, u say hey there is a monster under the bed, or in the closet, if you don't sleep, hees gonna come out. If u sleep, he will just go away.
> Now thats the easy way. But also its just not that simple. The variations happened over time, Religion doesn't just keeps most people away from bad things, thats how it started. But now it serves global politics, it shapes economies, it starts wars, and what not. and there you will find evolution.


If that's what you believe God does, it's pointless. It becomes a sophist game of you can do and think anything if no one finds out. But you do know and that knowledge keeps you from realizing your true potential, because your only desire becomes to figure out how to fool the game, and you constantly have to worry others will find out you're the fraud you already know youself.

You can lie to others, you can even lie to yourself enough you believe your own lies. Deep down though you know it's not true.

This guy explains who God is the best way I've heard.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> Well thats the thing. EVERY RELIGION WORKS. thats the juice, the exact point. I lived and worked with Muslims, Christins, Indians, and so many others, in UK, during my studies. And gues what, they pray and it gets answered.
> But here is the thing. Every religion says its right, others are wrong. Its GOD is true GOD, others are wrong, yet it works for all of them. You see the contradiction?


That's not true. Not every religion works. If a religion prevents complete freedom of thought, and you aren't allowed to explore the deepest depths of what makes you who you are, that religion is nothing but a brainwashing cult.

All you've accomplished is conforming to an ideal you don't really believe but wished you did.

My grandfather is a messianic jew. He keeps telling me I have to accept god how he is and not what I want him to be. But if I did that I couldn't respect myself if I accept a god who I myself wouldn't aspire of my perfect self. I would have to accept I don't love myself. Since you're a part of God and he's a part of you.

The first step is loving yourself, in a non-narcissist way. Not being able to accept who you are and what you want to eventually become, is a sure way to fail in your goals.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> That's not true. Not every religion works. If a religion prevents complete freedom of thought, and you aren't allowed to explore the deepest depths of what makes you who you are, that religion is nothing but a brainwashing cult.
> 
> All you've accomplished is conforming to an ideal you don't really believe but wished you did.


''Every religion works'' thats the first part. I purposely left the second to see what you will say.
Now here is the second part. 
So every religion works, but not for all of them. Just some of them. Others will see no change. Its a 50 50 thing. 
That brings you to fate..... but more on that later. iam watching the video u sent. And i have a feeling after watching just a minute that, what he is going to talk about, is a whole different thing. The religion i mentioned earlier, is what i see around me, how it is taught. Like you go out side and ask 5 people about there religion and they will tell you a general description. We are not talking about Is there a real god or not, Understanding yourself, is a whole different thing in my books and iam not there yet. But you said yourself ''that religion is nothing but a brainwashing cult''. Thats exactly what i said but in different words. 
Let me finish the video


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> If that's what you believe God does, it's pointless. It becomes a sophist game of you can do and think anything if no one finds out. But you do know and that knowledge keeps you from realizing your true potential, because your only desire becomes to figure out how to fool the game, and you constantly have to worry others will find out you're the fraud you already know youself.
> 
> You can lie to others, you can even lie to yourself enough you believe your own lies. Deep down though you know it's not true.
> 
> This guy explains who God is the best way I've heard.


Man same story. same good stuff bad stuff, good karma bad karma, past life and rebirth. i didnt find anything special or different in this video. Besides, what he is saying is believed in muslims, here is how the story goes, 
So when the baby is born, two angels are born with it, They live on that baby's shoulder, they also have a pen and paper, i think left one is writing all the bad stuff u do, and right one is writing all the good stuff. Now when the judgment day will arrive, they will show their writings to god and you will be treated like that. 
Same thing is Uncle Video is saying he just referred to angels as gods, He is just like a father in a church, mulla in mosque, some padri guru in a temple, telling or i might say preaching what he believes in. And as i said earlier, according to him, what he believes in is right and all others are wrong. 
You did the same thing, u just told your ''belief'' which is ''If a religion prevents complete freedom of thought, and you aren't allowed to explore the deepest depths of what makes you who you are'', thats ur religion btw,
AND for all others, according to you''religion is nothing but a brainwashing cult''


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> Man same story. same good stuff bad stuff, good karma bad karma, past life and rebirth. i didnt find anything special or different in this video. Besides, what he is saying is believed in muslims, here is how the story goes,
> So when the baby is born, two angels are born with it, They live on that baby's shoulder, they also have a pen and paper, i think left one is writing all the bad stuff u do, and right one is writing all the good stuff. Now when the judgment day will arrive, they will show their writings to god and you will be treated like that.
> Same thing is Uncle Video is saying he just referred to angels as gods, He is just like a father in a church, mulla in mosque, some padri guru in a temple, telling or i might say preaching what he believes in. And as i said earlier, according to him, what he believes in is right and all others are wrong.
> You did the same thing, u just told your ''belief'' which is ''If a religion prevents complete freedom of thought, and you aren't allowed to explore the deepest depths of what makes you who you are'', thats ur religion btw,
> AND for all others, according to you''religion is nothing but a brainwashing cult''


Except Islam says stealing is bad, but not as war booty. Except when you steal what was stolen which was stolen from already in a muslim's possession becomes a mortal sin. But normally stealing is not worthy of hell.

So the story goes, Mohammed's slave was killed during a raid and declared a martyr who automatically goes to heaven. But Mohammed made up he had a vision of seeing him in hell.

The others were aghast and asked why. So he told them that the slave stole two garments of clothing called laces. The punishment is eternal torment by two pillars of fire.

Buddhism has no such stories. Even extremely bad people who go to hell, only do so temporarily until they understand, then they become reborn a lesser birth to atone.

That whole two angels becomes worthless if any arbitrary "sin" is all is all it takes for us who are already imperfect.l to get damned forever.

I know some authoritarian versions of Buddhist states can declare your suffering is a payback of a past life, but misinterpetations by jerks who don't understand karma.

In Islam it's littered with things like I said. Especially horrible is how Mohammad sentenced his own uncle who was the only one who would take him in, to hell for refusing to believe his fomenting rage of no god but allah. Which is a shitty lesson that not even Mohammed's best friend and only family is safe from his wrath he commanded you in tje name of Allah.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Except Islam says stealing is bad, but not as war booty. Except when you steal what was stolen which was stolen from already in a muslim's possession becomes a mortal sin. But normally stealing is not worthy of hell.
> 
> So the story goes, Mohammed's slave was killed during a raid and declared a martyr who automatically goes to heaven. But Mohammed made up he had a vision of seeing him in hell.
> 
> ...



Bro we are going round and round. I know this allready. and i dont believe in any religion. Because its man made. 
People write all those books. Just like any other book. Its business man. Business, power and control.. 
Its a system. designed for a very specific purpose, primarily to control. Think about it, lets say couple hundred years ago, wine was expensive, and there were two groups living together, so with two groups, demand for wine increased. There was less supply and more demand. They thought, ok, we need to limit our distribution. We dont want the other group to drink our wine. They started writing the religion. Then they thought, man lets restrict their wine, we dont want them to feel good. They made a system, set of rules, that halal haram concept, and named that group islam. Now, thats one part of it. What does the drinks do. They make you happy. They make you relaxed. So they restricted it. The first group. 
Earlier CNC asked, why they insist on women covering their face, i know a colleague who couldn't get a job anywhere because everywhere she went, they asked her to remove that hijab. She was a school teacher. I told her, your hijab is the restriction thats keeping you away from good job, good job means good stuff. 
So in another way, whoever wrote/planned and designed islam, one or a group of people, they just divided muslims manpower to half. These women cant be a soldier, all they have is kitchen. This one hijab rules play a very big role in a country's economy. A country where men and women both considered equal is more powerful than the one who is almost half now because their women are not allowed to go outside of home. 
Not just islam. Every single belief system on this planet is man made. The question one should be asking is that is it even possible that something could go that long, hundreds and hundreds of years...... 
I'll give you an example, look at Father Pope, Queen Elizabeth Saudi kings, Rothschild, Are these family lines, blood lines are sitting at the same level where they were before hundreds of years? Yes they are. The position of power. 
If families and legacies can survive that long, why not religions. 
There is a another family line....... that works behind the doors. I believe they are the creators of this Religion.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 21, 2018)

And thats one thing why cannabis is still illegal . Because its good.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/f/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy.58/
Take dis shit there.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> I've rarely ever eaten factory farmed meat as I raise my own, and I can guarantee I'm more in touch with nature and my surrounding than anyone you'll ever meet. Happiness and serenity come from within, and I'm not talking about your stomach.
> 
> View attachment 4218942 View attachment 4218943


In keeping with the pseudoreligious subtext of this thread ... the lower pic induces me to want to be a snake handler.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4218969


I didn't say k9. It is the incisors. It's the combination of teeth we have. Herbivores have more molars for crushing and grinding. Carnivores have few molars because they need more sharp teeth. Omnivores have a combination.

https://www.miamicosmeticdentalcare.com/teeth-herbivores-carnivores-omnivores/ 

Think again on the guerilla. There is a possibility they eat meat. Even if they don't, other primates do eat meat.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/amp/news/2010/03/100305-first-proof-gorillas-eat-monkeys-mammals-feces-dna


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Then why do 100% herbivores like we do get cholesterol problems from even moderate amounts of meat consumption, but true omnivores like raccoons and bears on a strict meat only don't? Why can true omnivores all eat raw meat and never worry about getting sick, but all herbivores can eat significant to moderate amounts of meat only when cooked?
> 
> No matter how much you deny, meat is primarily about pleasure.
> 
> ...


Again you are misguided. The whole fat is bad thing started in the 90's. In fact things like starch and carbs are worse for you.

Meat won't cause high cholesterol. I eat lots of meat and my cholesterol is fine. Same with my wife. I've even seen a diet of all meat, fat and vegetables actually reverse diabetes. Sounds crazy. It's true.

Another thing about cholesterol. It being high isn't a problem. It only becomes a problem when arteries become scarred and give a place for cholesterol to latch on too.

Some believe that low cholesterol actually has implications in Alzheimer's.

Believe what you want. You want to be vegetarian then fine. Just dont expect me or others to feel immoral for eating meat.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I didn't say k9. It is the incisors. It's the combination of teeth we have. Herbivores have more molars for crushing and grinding. Carnivores have few molars because they need more sharp teeth. Omnivores have a combination.
> 
> https://www.miamicosmeticdentalcare.com/teeth-herbivores-carnivores-omnivores/
> 
> ...


Animals will kill a rivals offspring. Maybe we should do that too? Hell, animals have no laws either. Let's all live like Somalia! Good plan.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> The only way to know is by testing your glucose response. The longer it takes to get below 100, the mote your metabolism is dysfunctional.
> 
> Exercise and not eating the wrong carbs in a little over 1 hour I'm back under 100. Bananas are a good food to test with. They contain lots of complex sugar and plenty of fiber, with a moderate amount of pectin.


Again, misguided. Glucose levels really has nothing to do with metabolism. It has to do with pancreas function and how well you produce insulin. 

You can actually manage diabetes by cutting all carbs and sugar from your diet. The body will then start running on keytones. 


Sugar and carbs are hard on the body. Some more than others. 

The biggest problem with human diet now is processed food. All this fat free stuff is horrible.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

THey have taken monkeys with babies and heated the floor they were standing on, eventually, they put the babies down and stood on them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Animals will kill a rivals offspring. Maybe we should do that too? Hell, animals have no laws either. Let's all live like Somalia! Good plan.


Nice back pedaling there.

Anyways. Eating meat is not immoral. 

Good grasp at straws there. Your argument can't stand so you go to the extreme of Somalia.

Face it. You are wrong. It may make you feel better about yourself but eating meat is not immoral.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Again you are misguided. The whole fat is bad thing started in the 90's. In fact things like starch and carbs are worse for you.
> 
> Meat won't cause high cholesterol. I eat lots of meat and my cholesterol is fine. Same with my wife. I've even seen a diet of all meat, fat and vegetables actually reverse diabetes. Sounds crazy. It's true.
> 
> ...


I completely reversed my diabetes without a low carb calorie restriction diet my doctor tried to force on me. I said screw that and did some research. Now unless I constantly eat my weight decreases drastically.

"Dr. Walter Kempner at Duke University demonstrated that high fat diets not only caused insulin resistance and type 2 diabetes, but that patients could begin reversing long-standing diabetic retinopathy in a matter of days by eating a diet very high in fruit."

The matter of days is a bit of an exaggeration, it took nearly 2 months. But I did shock my doctor who doesn't believe that was possible, and was gleeful about ordering Metformin, is now pissed I'm not giving him pharmaceutical kickbacks.

https://www.masteringdiabetes.org/fruit-for-diabetes/


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I completely reversed my diabetes


It is still in your brain


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 21, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Humans also got preoccupied with psychodelics(psilocybin Stoned Ape Theory) which expanded the brain enough to produce our complex language as a means to explain our experience.
> 
> I science a lot, but I'm willing to read all perspectives too.


No doubt you do read all perspecitves. You seem to believe what you want. Psychedelics caused our brains to grow? Agree that you won't find that in any scientific paper. Theories can be whatever you like. Valid ones have good evidence to back them up. "stoned ape theory" LOL You quoted a "stoned ape theory" as if it were some from higher authority. Well, the person was high but an authority? Too funny that.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

On the 8th day, God created this little fucker and atheists.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> On the 8th day, God created this little fucker and atheists.


It's all explained by the stoned ape theory.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 21, 2018)

@sunni did you move this thread? If so, thank you!


----------



## wompaa (Oct 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @sunni did you move this thread? If so, thank you!


no she didnt gary jeeeeese fuck !


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 21, 2018)

I think humans are more like a virus.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> No doubt you do read all perspecitves. You seem to believe what you want. Psychedelics caused our brains to grow? Agree that you won't find that in any scientific paper. Theories can be whatever you like. Valid ones have good evidence to back them up. "stoned ape theory" LOL You quoted a "stoned ape theory" as if it were some from higher authority. Well, the person was high but an authority? Too funny that.


This guy has WAY more qualifications than you could do in several lifetimes. Hallucinogens being bad is the only thing I disagree on what the Buddha preached.

Book review of McKenna's
Food of the Gods

BY RICHARD EVANS SCHULTES
Sep/Oct 1993
American Scientist Vol. 81(5) 489.

A masterpiece of research and writing, this volume should be read by every specialist working in the multifarious fields involved with the use of psychoactive drugs--even though many readers may not accept its message

Terence McKenna's 313 pages are overflowing with well-ordered and skillfully written cultural, sociological, historical, legal and moral discussions on the political future of drug uses. In the epilogue, McKenna ends with the conviction that* "our breach of faith with the symbiotic relationship to the plant hallucinogens has made us susceptible to an ever more neurotic response to each other and the world around us... We can now move toward a new vision of ourselves and our role in nature."*

Schultes was a prolific writer, published over 450 technical papers and nine books on ethnobotany, and was widely recognized as one of the most distinguished figures in the field. He received many awards for his work including the Cross of Boyaca (Colombia's highest honour), the annual Gold Medal of the World Wildlife Fund, the Tyler Prize for Environmental Achievement and the Linnean Gold Medal (the highest award in the field of botany).

American Scientist
Each issue is filled with feature articles written by prominent scientists and engineers who review important work in fields ranging from molecular biology to computer engineering.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 22, 2018)

Does anyone read the ops posts? 


I know I sure don’t. Ijs


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Does anyone read the ops posts?
> 
> 
> I know I sure don’t. Ijs


You only read posts from those who stroke your ego by evidence of the post of mine you liked.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2018)

420God said:


> I've rarely ever eaten factory farmed meat as I raise my own, and I can guarantee I'm more in touch with nature and my surrounding than anyone you'll ever meet. Happiness and serenity come from within, and I'm not talking about your stomach.
> 
> View attachment 4218942 View attachment 4218943



Nice Karma!


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 22, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I"m not a racist, Nazi, or rabbit. But if others want to be, that's their choice, let them enjoy their karma.
> 
> Only when you act against another and physically harm them or deny their rights should they be stopped using appropriate measures.
> 
> ...


Hey man, m disappointed in you. Seriously... that much hate? specially for those who earn 361 times more then average salary.... what happened to your karma theory man. Dont u think if they are making 361 times more, then its their karma? according to what you believe, they must have done good in their past life, thats why they are making 361 times more... 
What a silly post. You made a fool out of yourself. 
I actually thought u might be onto something in spirituality, but what you did is just scan through already present religions, and choose the one that appealed you.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 22, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> Hey man, m disappointed in you. Seriously... that much hate? specially for those who earn 361 times more then average salary.... what happened to your karma theory man. Dont u think if they are making 361 times more, then its their karma? according to what you believe, they must have done good in their past life, thats why they are making 361 times more...
> What a silly post. You made a fool out of yourself.
> I actually thought u might be onto something in spirituality, but what you did is just scan through already present religions, and choose the one that appealed you.


"When we see the worst and accept the flaws, can we begin to love each other at all?

We are fooled and lust over spokes people. Actions are ignored. Words are adored. It’s positively great to imagine everyone in a perfect state.

But the universe has balance and for every up there is a down. For every rich there is a poor. Every sickness has health.

You can’t know what a coin is until you see both sides.

Skunks and bugs need hugs as much as baby ducks and marshmallows do. To accept all the world as such is to see what’s true.

Even though it would love to murder you you can love a tiger once you know what it is." Spartan Buddha.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Holy shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> This guy has WAY more qualifications than you could do in several lifetimes. Hallucinogens being bad is the only thing I disagree on what the Buddha preached.
> 
> Book review of McKenna's
> Food of the Gods
> ...


Too funny that you deny climate science which is well proven and cited as fact by thousands of professional climate scientists, yet you believe that one author with a nutty theory about mushrooms.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny that you deny climate science which is well proven and cited as fact by thousands of professional climate scientists, yet you believe that one author with a nutty theory about mushrooms.


Then what's your theory about how man is the most dominant specie on the planet ever? It was the god of random chaos?

Why else are harmless psychodelicslike mushrooms and hypnotics like marijuana banned, but not the most dangerous killer of all drugs, alcohol?

The powers in control don't want us breaking free and force us to be their slaves is why.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Then what's your theory about how man is the most dominant specie on the planet ever? It was the god of random chaos?
> 
> Why else are harmless psychodelicslike mushrooms and hypnotics like marijuana banned, but not the most dangerous killer of all drugs, alcohol?
> 
> The powers in control don't want us breaking free and force us to be their slaves is why.


Your religious beliefs have blinded you to the truths of nature. I'm not saying religion is bad or good, just that it stunts some people's curiosity and ability to learn. You, for instance.






_*Which organism has had the biggest impact on the planet?*
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150211-whats-the-most-dominant-life-form

We humans tend to assume we rule the Earth. With our advanced tool making, language, problem solving and social skills, and our top predator status, we like to think of ourselves as the dominant life form on the planet.

But are we?

There are organisms that are significantly more numerous, cover more of the Earth’s surface and make up more of its living biomass than us. We are certainly having major impacts in most corners of the globe and on its other inhabitants.

But are there are other living things that are quietly having greater, more significant influences? Who or what is really in charge?

If world domination is a numbers game, few can compare with tiny six-legged, shrimp-like springtails, or Collembola. Ranging from 0.25-10mm in length, there are typically around 10,000 per square metre of soil, rising to as many as 200,000 per square metre in some places. The 6,000 known species of these wingless arthropods can be found in all manner of habitats all over the world, from beaches and cliffs to the Antarctic and the highest mountain ranges on Earth.

Ants do pretty well in the numbers game too, with estimates of their global population ranging from 10,000 trillion to a quadrillion (a million trillion). While counting ants is difficult and these estimates could be out by a good few zeros, it’s pretty safe to say ants are the most numerous insects in the world.

“Ants control every millimetre of the Earth’s surface wherever they live, which is most places,” says Mark Moffett, an entomologist at the Smithsonian Institute in Washington DC, US, who in 2011 published a book called Adventures Among Ants. “These territories are basically micromanaged by ants, altering or removing things even at a microbial level to their benefit.”

Ants exert their control in a wide range of ingenious ways, from moving more earth about than earthworms, clearing away their dead to reduce the spread of disease and waging war. Leaf cutter ants farm fungi as a food sourceand use a bacterial pesticide related to penicillin to improve the productivity of their farms, while herder ants keep herds of aphids so they can milk them for a sugary substance called honeydew.

Of the 14,000 or so known ant species, the most domineering, aggressive ones are those that are so well adapted that they are capable of moving freely around the world forming giant colonies of billions of individuals, allowing them to take on and beat much bigger enemies._


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Your religious beliefs have blinded you to the truths of nature. I'm not saying religion is bad or good, just that it stunts some people's curiosity and ability to learn. You, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article is saying pretty much what I have. Your atheism has clouded your brain that what science cannot currently, or won't ever explain, is fruitless to pursue.

By dominant I mean the ability to destroy Gaia beyond repair. Until before man, it was able to recover from the worst situations. We have the ability to change that if we don't stop our current path.

Pollution and resource management are more important than fixating on the symptom we don't fully comprehend, which scientism labels "climate change."


----------



## mustbetribbin (Oct 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I don't deny evolution but how it happened was purpose driven, not some random series of chemical reactions (abiogenesis) which then lead to random pairings(natural selection).
> 
> There's a collective intelligence, not god, who all worked together, who Buddhists call Bohdissvata who willingly choose to live in the cycles of rebirth, which science calls swarm intelligence, until all who wish to be free.
> 
> ...


OK so we've heard what a NON BUDDHIST has to say, but what would an actual Buddha say?

It appears you are so backed up internally that you don't know who's battle you're fighting.

Since when is it important for a Buddhist to feel correct and in agreement with a group of people being inflicted of a disease, whether present or in the future, why should it be correct for you to suggest that people denounce their chances of living a healthier life, why would there be virtue granted to someone who agrees with something negative that happens to others, if it's destined to occur why should your opinion matter, why would it be important for someone to publicly enforce a viewpoint that is shrouded in negativity when this person believes that they know or care enough about a religion to come out and teach others about it? when every other post from you is about your contorted view and understanding of what Buddhism is, when after all your own existence wouldn't be the same without humans beings being omnivores.

You're attached to the thought that it's somehow alright for your opinion of events that are destined to possibly take place, as if your not also included in what is occurring, but the truth is that the fact that this thought is included within your thoughts makes it part of your existence, deny this if you like, but your decision to view others as less will follow you, and you will answer for it, stop pretending as if your thoughts are wasted space, and finally teach us something meaningful if you are a true Buddhist, if not please! delete your account and spare us the drama of your misguided pathway and endless delusions.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 23, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> OK so we've heard what a NON BUDDHIST has to say, but what would an actual Buddha say?
> 
> It appears you are so backed up internally that you don't know who's battle you're fighting.
> 
> ...


Buddhists can't be comedians?

Buddhists can't have opinions?

Buddhists can't mock others as judgemental pricks?

Buddhists can't let off steam?

What a boring life!

How about this, don't want me to act like a dick, don't be one yourself!

As you can clearly see from all my posts if you aren't a dipshit, and you're an actual humane person, I'll treat you even better than you treat me. Which I'm clearly doing while you're being a total asshole.

If I see you treating another poorly as a bully who doesn't have it coming, I'll dig into you ten times worse.

Unless some freak comes at a group you're part and his ass can be beat, that's the only time you can give the fucker a hug, "why are you being a retard? Here's a hug. Chill before someone beats your ass."

I had that happen to me once, I woke the fuck up, and ended up having an awesome time. Strangely there were no hard feelings either, and vowed I would never start shit again.

But that doesn't mean if you start it, I sure as hell am going to finish it. Sorry, if that offends you. That's just how I roll.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Oct 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Buddhists can't be comedians?
> 
> Buddhists can't have opinions?
> 
> ...


OK so we've heard what a NON BUDDHIST has to say, but what would an actual Buddha say?

I'm not making the connection as to why my comment would make me an asshole, what's wrong with asking a Buddhist to delete thine account to prove that there is no connection there? Is it not of your concern to prove that your words have any actuality to them?

Wouldn't you be the asshole for promoting something that you do not adhere to fully publicly on a forum with such a name that you have chosen for yourself, and then time after time proving that your views contradict the religion that you apparently were chosen from above to represent?


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm just glad we had all these clever people figure out all this shit for us, so we don't have to.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 23, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> OK so we've heard what a NON BUDDHIST has to say, but what would an actual Buddha say?


Apparently you haven't read the Jakta tales where Siddhartha talks about his past lives where he did some major kick ass, but were in reality metaphors of events of what happened in his own life before enlightenment.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Oct 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Apparently you haven't read the Jakta tales where Siddhartha talks about his past lives where he did some major kick ass, but were in reality metaphors of events of what happened in his own life before enlightenment.


Yes and don't you just understand that even so called Buddha's were not perfect, they are set in stone promoting this philosophy so that others can achieve more and do better in this life, it is not for us to continue making the same mistakes as they did, this does not allow for proper ascension, therefore is not what believe a Buddha would advise a follower to do, I am not a Buddhist however so I cannot say for certain.

You say you've achieved enlightenment but yet you belittle as so called boring life, just where exactly does your perception of life reach such greatness, why is what you perceive important, if you have defeated yourself as you have now claimed.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Oct 23, 2018)

I would like to think that the goal of a religion is to progress understanding over time until a final apex of enlightenment is reached and sustained, clearly humans are not there yet but why would reverting backwards morally progress a people into a new age as most religions promote?

Life is not about making the same mistakes over and over as a population of human beings, it's about making new ones and reducing collateral damage as much as possible, repetition of the same mistakes over and over leads to many undesirable factors, who couldn't agree with this? Only those who crawl from a cesspool would desire such an existence.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 23, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> Yes and don't you just understand that even so called Buddha's were not perfect, they are set in stone promoting this philosophy so that others can achieve more and do better in this life, it is not for us to continue making the same mistakes as they did, this does not allow for proper ascension, therefore is not what believe a Buddha would advise a follower to do, I am not a Buddhist however so I cannot say for certain.
> 
> You say you've achieved enlightenment but yet you belittle as so called boring life, just where exactly does your perception of life reach such greatness, why is what you perceive important, if you have defeated yourself as you have now claimed.


Here's a story I've heard.

A Rama devotee, one of the most popular deities in India, who devoted his whole life to God came into old age, and for once had a little doubt. Although he's quite sure God exists, he asks himself, "Suppose I'm wasting my whole life doing Ram Ram Ram?"

See, this doubt will only come if you invest your whole life to something, but if you only invest ten minutes a week, it's alright what's the problem? You know?

Then there are others who believe in nothing and for them too the sun still rises and sets everyday. You wonder, he seems to have a better time than me? Why?

But he knows there's a God and those others are just wrong, yet he begins to doubt a little more.

Now before him is an enlightened being, Gautama Siddhartha, whom everyone calls Buddha. If anyone can alleviate my doubt, it's him, so he thinks.

Not wanting anyone to think him a hypocrite, for being greatly known as a proseltyizer of Rama, he comes early in the morning and stood in the shadows, and was the first to confront Buddha, asks, "Is there God?"

Gautama looked at the man and gave a clear emphatic, "No."

A congregation formed, and hearing the news Guatama had finally after years of silence not confirming nor denying the existence of God, for the first time gave an answer of, "No God."

Everyone was relieved, except the poor devotee of Rama,.who became devastated. But the others shouted for joy, because the enlightened one has declared, there's no God!

Throughout the day celebrations happened, because just imagine the freedom. Nobody is sitting up there, keeping accounts of what you did, and what you didn't do to punish you, burning you in hell, this or that.

Life is completely yours!

In the evening, once again the congregation is sitting, when another man came, a Charvaka, an out and out materialist, who don't believe in anything other than what they can see.

He was also standing in the shadows, like the devotee before. Which was very unlike him, because he was an expert Charvaka. Whatever kind of believer you are, if you talk to him for ten minutes, he'll prove to you, "No God."

For thousands of people he has proved no God. But he too came into old age, and inside him doubt began to form, "Suppose there's God? When I die, will he judge me, and punish my blasphemy? All these believers say He's got all kinds of torture equipment, and because I went about proving to everybody He doesn't exist, He may torture me that much more?"

But he knows better, and proved to thousands of people there's no God, yet his doubt becomes even greater.

Now an enlightened being is here, and he wants to confirm, asking the question, "Is there God?"

Guatama looked at the man and said, "Yes."

Once again turmoil started. In the morning he said, "no God", they were all really happy. In the evening he says, "There's no God."

So what's the game Gautama's playing? See if you believe there's God, or if you believe there's no God, you're in the same predicament. You believe something you don't know. Am I really a Buddhist? What only matters is what each of us believes.

I believe this, you believe that, which makes no difference. You can believe whatever you want. Everybody can believe whatever they want. It need not have anything to do with reality.

If you say, "I don't know," the longing to know will arise within you. If the longing arises, the seeking arises, if the seeking arises, the possibility of knowing exists.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> If you say, "I don't know," the longing to know will arise within you. If the longing arises, the seeking arises, if the seeking arises, the possibility of knowing exists.


Once the knowing exists, you "chop wood and carry water".
Good luck to you, I hope you can deepen your zen.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 23, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> I would like to think that the goal of a religion is to progress understanding over time until a final apex of enlightenment is reached and sustained, clearly humans are not there yet but why would reverting backwards morally progress a people into a new age as most religions promote?
> 
> Life is not about making the same mistakes over and over as a population of human beings, it's about making new ones and reducing collateral damage as much as possible, repetition of the same mistakes over and over leads to many undesirable factors, who couldn't agree with this? Only those who crawl from a cesspool would desire such a existence.


But that can only happen once you shame a person, and hopefully after a bit of self pity, they'll look at their wrong and change so they don't feel that way again.

But that assumes the person feels. Some are so broken there's no fixing them. What are we to do at that point?

Yet most when given an emotional incentive, will begin to ponder their action. Appeal to pure Vulcan logic doesn't work.At that point you need to agitate them, and make them realize they're trying to hard. Then finally a person will not want to bother and find an easier way.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> That article is saying pretty much what I have. Your atheism has clouded your brain that what science cannot currently, or won't ever explain, is fruitless to pursue.
> 
> By dominant I mean the ability to destroy Gaia beyond repair. Until before man, it was able to recover from the worst situations. We have the ability to change that if we don't stop our current path.
> 
> Pollution and resource management are more important than fixating on the symptom we don't fully comprehend, which scientism labels "climate change."


"I read a book" "Mushrooms increased man's brain size." "It's True"

LOL

Now you make up your own definition of dominant. Facts are, man does not dominate the earth. What you call dominant is only the ability to destroy ourselves and a majority of the species on earth as if that's a worthy goal. We don't have the ability to destroy the earth or life. Both will go on if we do ourselves in. What a chump.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> There are videos of wild animals helping, even saving, other animals lives. As well
> as there are several species of animals that mate for life.


Mate for life? Even when I was younger I usually had to stop after several hours.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 29, 2018)

I think consciousness separates us from animals. The study of consciousness is far from complete and one of our great human mysteries.


----------



## yummy fur (Oct 30, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I think this is an interesting thought someone else commented on.. To those in the other thread, that I unintentionally derailed, I apologise. So I will continue here answering comments from there for now on. Again Icm very sorry.
> 
> Moving on....
> 
> ...


Haven't read the thread and not gonna, but I will address the OP.

_But what are we really?_

So you have begun with the most vexing and basic of all philosophical question. I am not even going to begin to attempt to address this question. But I will cherry pick a couple of simple points that can be expanded, and in fact need to be expanded until one understands. 

In this case it's more fruitful to see what we are *not*, you are asking in fact. Who and I. What do I mean when I say 'I'. There's the colloquial meaning, which is not what you are asking. When I say "I will come over to your place" you know what that means, you're not going to ask 'are you going to bring your body'.

I is the subject, I is not an object. Therefore anything that can be objectified is not I.

So it's easy to see for yourself what is not I. I'm clearly not my body because my body is an object for me. I objectify my body as you objectify my body. What about my thoughts well you do not objectify my thoughts, but clearly I objectify my thought. I know what I know. And I even objectify my ignorance, I know what I don't know. Even if I don't know what I don't know, you only have to mention it and I can tell you if I know it or not. I'll leave it there for the moment.


----------



## SexForBreakfast (Nov 4, 2018)

Man in theat atempt to defend Buddhism I think you've done it the greatest disservice @Buddha2525 

NPK farming is probably worse then factory farming for our environment. Using salt based nutrients rather than living biology makes water retention go down and water levels rise. You see it in major cities that arent designed well, small rain spouts create floods from there being no earth to obsorb the water 

And you seriously are talking about Terrence McKenna? Dont get me wrong he was interesting but the guy literally believed he was god. He tried to make up some ridiculous math equation to predict the future. The guy was a fraud but a very interesting one.

You cling onto your religion and look down upon those who you feel aren't enlightened meanwhile you're on a rock by yourself. You really have no objective perspective just following what you were told to more or less. Your religion is more about you feeling correct and moral to you as far as I can see. That's a terrible direction to go.

Stop listening to so much Jordan Peterson and taking it all to heart man. He's brilliant but you aren't him.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 4, 2018)

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very real. That is true Enlightenment. Anyone who does not understand that simple statement has not attained Enlightenment.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2018)

Then Ox is slow but the Earth is patient.
Remaining teachable and open to knowledge is one the the greatest assets one can posses.


----------



## yummy fur (Nov 4, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Time is an illusion but the Earth is very real. That is true Enlightenment. Anyone who does not understand that simple statement has not attained Enlightenment.


When you say, 'the Earth is very real', the problem here is that we have to define what is meant by real, in the context of a philosophical discussion. This is a problem because the English language does not have a word fine enough to make the distinction.

All we have in English is 'real, or not real', but in Sanskrit there is the word mithya, which I'm sure you have heard. Although it's meaning is not often clearly understood. It is neither real, nor unreal. The meaning of the word is 'dependently real'. That is it's reality is dependent on the existence of something else.

Then there is a further split between Absolute and Relative reality.

For example. Is a shirt real. Does it exist. Well you cannot say it does not exist, and you cannot say that it is not real because when it is cold and you put it on you are warm. But what is it's degree of reality. The word for 'real' as opposed to mithya, in Sanskrit is satyam. Another word I have no doubt you are familiar with.

Now if we say the shirt is real satyam, then from the POV of the cloth, it is mithya. Because the weight of the cloth is the weight of the shirt, the colour of the cloth is the colour of the shirt, you cannot destroy the cloth without destroying the shirt, in fact the shirt is just a form (here's another 50c word, 'rupam' form) of the cloth.

Like a gold ring and a gold chain. The chain and ring is just a form of the gold. Heat them up and the gold remains while the form melts and is no more. So the gold is satyam, real. The cloth is satyam, real.

BUT, that's a_ relative_ satyam, not an absolute satyam, because of course you can say the cloth is but a form of the fibres which are a form of the molecules and the atoms and the sub atomic particles which are just a vibration in a field which is an idea in the mind, which is an object of your knowledge, so that's also not you.

So the question then is there anything whose existence does not depend on the existence of something else. That which is independently real. This is called Sat. Which means Existence. It is synonymous with Cit, which is consciousness. They have the same meaning.

To cut to the chase, the answer to the question 'who am I' is absolute existence. I is. or I am. Existence, consciousness. However that is not what we take ourselves to be. And therein lies the fundamental human problem.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 4, 2018)

yummy fur said:


> When you say, 'the Earth is very real', the problem here is that we have to define what is meant by real, in the context of a philosophical discussion. This is a problem because the English language does not have a word fine enough to make the distinction.
> 
> All we have in English is 'real, or not real', but in Sanskrit there is the word mithya, which I'm sure you have heard. Although it's meaning is not often clearly understood. It is neither real, nor unreal. The meaning of the word is 'dependently real'. That is it's reality is dependent on the existence of something else.
> 
> ...


Very good to see the rising of awareness and understanding. Very good post thank you.


----------



## yummy fur (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks NAU, I may as well answer the OP...

*Are we just smarter animals faking morality because we wear clothes?*

Well, of course we are animals, but we differ from animals in a fundamental way. The way we differ from animals also is the root cause of morality.

Animals are conscious beings, I think this is safe to infer without further explanation. However as alluded to in the earlier post, human beings have a fundamental problem which is the cause of all their problems. Human beings are conscious but unlike animals they are conscious of their consciousness. They are aware, but they are aware that they are aware. This gives humans the peculiar ability to come to a conclusion about themselves. To make a self judgement.

Animals cannot do this. The winning dog at a dog show does not have a superiority complex, this complex belongs entirely to the owner of the dog.

It is inevitable that a human being will come to a self conclusion, and that conclusion is as obvious as it is erroneous. A child sees the sun rise and set, that child will come to the obvious conclusion that the sun goes around the earth or at the very least the sun is in motion and the earth is not. No one is stupid for thinking that, if they have never been introduced to physics or astronomy. The point is that it is a natural conclusion.

And similarly it is a perfectly natural conclusion for a human being knowing that his/her strength is limited, knowledge is limited, eyesight is limited, on and on. The natural conclusion will be 'I am limited', wanting. I am a wanting person. I want, I lack.

This is why an enquiry is necessary into 'what is the 'I' that I seem to use all the time.

If I am the mind and the body, then clearly the body is limited, clearly the mind is limited. If I am the body and/or the mind, then clearly I am limited. And if I am what I take myself to be, then, I'm fucked. Why? Because the limited cannot become the limited by any addition of some limited thing.

I either already am the whole or I'm not and I never will be. There is not _becoming _there is no_ doing. 
_
However no human being is content to be a wanting person. Someone who lacks, someone with a feeling of 'I want'. A wanting person. Everything we do is to get rid of this feeling of want. That will immediately tell you that being a wanting person is not our true nature because no one complains about the true nature of anything. You don't complain the fire is hot, it may be too hot for your comfort but you need to move away, you do not wonder why fire can't be cold.

So this peculiar faculty that allows us to come to a self conclusion also gives us the faculty of choice. Animals are run by their instincts. A dog is free enough to bark, but it is not so free that it can choose not to bark if it feels like barking. It is the ability to completely freely choose a course of action that give rise to morality.

All morality is based on the fact that I know how I wish to be treated and I am well aware that EVERYONE on earth wants to be treated the same way. We do not need to be told this, we do not need religions it is in build. Imagine if we were to have the faculty of choice but no way to know how to choose. If we needed religion to guide us then there would be something fundamentally wrong with the creation.

If a donkey kicks you in the head when you walk behind it, there was no malice. It does what it does, the owner is prosecuted not the donkey.

Take a group of people, randomly selected throughout the course of human history, in any place on earth. Line them up and ask them. 'Do you wish to be lied to, do you wish to be cheated, do you wish your property to be stolen, in fact do you wish to be harmed in any way'. You will get one resounding NO. Even a two year old knows it's wrong to hit because he himself does not want to be hit.

Jesus said do unto others etc, but we all already knew that. Even a burglar does not want to be robbed. It's not that he robs people and when he's robbed he doesn't care.

This is not complicated. It's pretty straightforward. Many people do not want to accept this, they will want to make excuses. This is because it adds to the negative self judgement. People ask for respect, or demand respect but other people shoring you up will not help. This inbuilt morality is annoying, you see if you do what is wrong, and I've just explained how you know, then no amount of other people shoring you up or justification will help.

Even if god stood in front of you all floaty and radiant and said to you "in my eyes, you are OK, and I'm god and you cannot get better than that" it would not help you because you'd just think to yourself 'yeah well that's such a god thing to say, he's just being nice and kind and loving, but I know I'm an arsehole".

So if you do wrong action you cannot get away from it. Human consciousness is a blessing and it's a curse. But it's only a curse if you perform wrong actions. It's a puzzle. It's not a problem. A puzzle has a solution.


----------



## yummy fur (Nov 5, 2018)

yummy fur said:


> Because the limited cannot become the limited by any addition of some limited thing.


This has been corrected to _Because the limited cannot become the *limitless* by any addition of some limited thing.
_
It's worth pondering that the reason we strive to be limitless, that is not a wanting person, is because we have tasted it. And once someone has tasted their heights, they will not be satisfied with less. Even the most miserable person in the world has had moments when he wanted nothing, everything was fine just as it was. Even with a mortgage and marriage problems and job issues and children worries, even with the weight of the world upon your shoulders, it is still possible that your attention is captured for a moment. Perhaps you were driving in an unfamiliar place and as you round the bend a stunning vista opens up and for a moment you forget yourself. In that moment you are content. With none of your problems solved. Can you be sad without memory. It takes effort to be unhappy, but to be happy you just need to forget the erroneous notions that you have about yourself.

This is the purpose of entertainment, drugs, and other distractions. When we forget the ideas that we have about who we think we are, we are spontaneously happy. And if we are content when we drop our ideas about ourselves, then that must be our true nature. 

Which raises the interesting question, should we work for self knowledge or self forgetfulness. I'll leave that one for you to ponder.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2018)

Human's are by far the most intelligent and resourceful species on the planet.

Why is this even being asked? You're asking the question on a fucking computer, using the internet..... sending 1's and 0's across intricate human inventions.

By the way, humans are not herbivores either. We have a much shorter digestive track than herbivores, because it's intended to be suitable for meat AND veg.... true carnivores have shorter, more aggressive tracks which lets them eat raw meat.

We, as humans, have an in-between digestive system and in-between teeth (and no second stomach). We cannot pull the same kinds of nutrients out of veg that say, cows can, and we can't eat raw meat like a wolf because it will make us sick due to us processing things slower and having them sit inside our bodies for longer.

Karma isn't real, and neither is god.

Namaste. lol


----------



## New Age United (Nov 10, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Human's are by far the most intelligent and resourceful species on the planet.
> 
> Why is this even being asked? You're asking the question on a fucking computer, using the internet..... sending 1's and 0's across intricate human inventions.
> 
> ...


Where in the fuck did God come into this? Can't we humans have a conversation, a debate, without ever mentioning God, jesus christ.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Where in the fuck did God come into this? Can't we humans have a conversation, a debate, without ever mentioning God, jesus christ.


Depends on the topic of conversation. If mystical nonsense is brought up that implies or involves god, it's hard to ignore the elephant in the room.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Where in the fuck did God come into this? Can't we humans have a conversation, a debate, without ever mentioning God, jesus christ.


Either you are right or wrong.... the repercussions of either is big enough never to leave any possible part out of the story.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 10, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I think this is an interesting thought someone else commented on.. To those in the other thread, that I unintentionally derailed, I apologise. So I will continue here answering comments from there for now on. Again Icm very sorry.
> 
> Moving on....
> 
> ...



Interesting qustion

Would you still support Beto if he was diverting campaign funds to the caravan


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Interesting qustion
> 
> Would you still support Beto if he was diverting campaign funds to the caravan


Wake up.

Go ahead and jump to any part.

https://www.csis.org/events/will-russians-meddle-latin-american-elections


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Interesting qustion
> 
> Would you still support Beto if he was diverting campaign funds to the caravan


Seek mental health therapy


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Wake up.
> 
> Go ahead and jump to any part.
> 
> https://www.csis.org/events/will-russians-meddle-latin-american-elections


well, probably libtard panel, but...

we do find ourselves in a culmination of many decades of interference with other countries. If you haven't read Confessions of an Economic Hit Man, you should ASAP The IMF, CIA, WHO, UN have colluded to overthrow 3rd world countries for their masters- Rothschilds, Rockefellers, bilderberg group, etc

wake up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> well, probably libtard panel, but...
> 
> we do find ourselves in a culmination of many decades of interference with other countries. If you haven't read Confessions of an Economic Hit Man, you should ASAP The IMF, CIA, WHO, UN have colluded to overthrow 3rd world countries for their masters- Rothschilds, Rockefellers, bilderberg group, etc
> 
> wake up.


So the first one/country that that infiltrates in retaliation wins?

Go back to sleep.


----------

